
Scan technique reveals secret writing in mummy cases - bauc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-42357259
======
hendler
See also this AMA, running today:

> "Hello! My name is Cerys and I am studying for a PhD in multispectral
> imaging applied to historical artefacts. This involves capturing images in
> ultraviolet, visible and infrared light to reveal hidden features, which can
> no longer be seen by the human eye. I was asked to do an AMA as my research
> on Egyptian artefacts was released yesterday on the BBC news
> ([http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
> environment-42357259](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-42357259))

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/7netyj/iama_mathemati...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/7netyj/iama_mathematician_who_works_on_recovering/)

------
goodells
Why can’t we just put the mummies through a CT or MRI scanner? If the ink used
in the writing found here or other components deeper inside the artifact have
different densities, a CT scan could detect that and pose no harm to the
specimen. Assuming no metal is used in the mummies, MRI or MR spectroscopy
could potentially give more insight into chemical composition and
differentiate isodense parts.

~~~
rainbowmverse
They already do that with mummies. The article is not about mummies.

------
buovjaga
Whew, we can finally stop using Palmolive soap:
[https://facesandvoices.wordpress.com/2015/10/28/making-
the-m...](https://facesandvoices.wordpress.com/2015/10/28/making-the-mummies-
talk-without-palmolive-soap/)

------
Joelearner
What does "these masks" refer to said by Prof Adam Gibson?

